# Smoke 'em if you got 'em.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

To take my mind off of DIESELS, I decided to rebuild one of my SIT units, the other 322 SIT unit I have already shown.. Here's the pair smoking away. Wife isn't home,lol....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A more rewarding project than repairing dual motor diesels.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> A more rewarding project than repairing dual motor diesels.


Don't ever mention that dirty name again to me,lol!!!!...DIESELS!!!!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Diesels, diesels, diesels..... 🤣


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, I will not mention that “d” word. This engine is big, black, not a steam engine, smokes billowing clouds and as shown in the last picture even at idle.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Diesels, diesels, diesels..... 🤣


Keep it up....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I will.....😁


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> Ok, I will not mention that “d” word. This engine is big, black, not a steam engine, smokes billowing clouds and as shown in the last picture even at idle.
> 
> View attachment 559069
> View attachment 559070


That's a good looking locomotive. What is that?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is an American Flyer by Lionel Legacy SD70ACe. It is 6-42527 cataloged in 2012.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like the Flyer SIT engines. I have two 322 Hudsons and I'm on the prowl for a 312 or something like that.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

To be honest, I have avoided the SITs. Man reason is I have never worked on one. And I
do not know a thing about them. And I think it is weird they sit there and chug. Just my
opinion.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Those 322's are a far better choice flyernut. My 322 doesn't have quite that much smoke volume. Tom that smoking SD70ACe does look good I gotta admit. Still I'm a steam engine freak till the end. 

Kenny


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That smoke is kinda whispy, I think anyway.....not a fan, but each to his own....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I never purchased any SIT engines. I primarily operate steam engines on my layout but I now have eleven of the Legacy diesels that smoke. I find myself running them more because the smoke is fun and delivers the traditional Gilbert scent just like a steam engine. The latest releases of the SD70 and the U36 have greatly improved smoke units. They produce so much smoke I need to run them at the low setting.
Some of you may be aware that Mercedes offers a scent system in some of their cars. There is a small jar of the scent liquid that is pumped into the vent system. I have never used the system because I do not care for the scents they offer. I had the brilliant idea to open one of the jars and put some Gilbert smoke fluid in it. There is some work involved to open and re-seal a jar as MB made them to be not user refillable. My wife saw what I was planning and made it very clear that I could fill the train room with smoke but the car would never be allowed to smell like Gilbert smoke fluid. Oh well.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice try Tom. Some women have no appreciation for the small but significant joys in life. I was never allowed to leave the basement door open when I went down to the train room because after a while she said that nice Gilbert smoke scent made it's way up to the kitchen. The times I didn't close the door were met with a very solid slamming of that door. I tried to convince her that she wouldn't have to waste money on those air fresheners. I had the right fresh room smell. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Nice try Tom. Some women have no appreciation for the small but significant joys in life. I was never allowed to leave the basement door open when I went down to the train room because after a while she said that nice Gilbert smoke scent made it's way up to the kitchen. The times I didn't close the door were met with a very solid slamming of that door. I tried to convince her that she wouldn't have to waste money on those air fresheners. I had the right fresh room smell.
> 
> Kenny


And that's why I don't have any original Gilbert scent smoke fluid...I have peppermint patty, black licorice, cinnamon roll, and several more.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> To be honest, I have avoided the SITs. Man reason is I have never worked on one. And I
> do not know a thing about them. And I think it is weird they sit there and chug. Just my
> opinion.


The first one I bought I bought by mistake..The second one I bought I got very cheap, and it was beautiful..I do usually stay away from them, but when the price is right on anything, I buy it.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got my SIT 322 at a train show(remember those?) where the seller removed the tender shell and I was able to look at the inards. Besides, it was a Hudson so I would have bought it anyway sense the asking price was so low.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I remember train shows. Anyone planning to attend the November S Fest in Milwaukee? Good place to pickup more engines if needed.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I always plan on going to the S Fest shows but lately for one reason or another, a pandemic or snow storm, has kept me from going. So yes I am planning on going. As soon as I get my entry form it will be filled out and money sent. Hoping for better luck getting the cars I order if I can't make it as was the case last year. Of course if I can go I will get the cars there. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have it on my calendar but the logistics are a problem.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I can see why you might have a logistical problem coming from SoCal. Work interference? I remember you saying you weren't fully retired. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

An event in Michigan that my wife says I must attend. The timing does not work for me to tie the two destinations into one trip.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Back to the original subject of SIT engines. Flyernut, do you have any SIT Northerns or 0-8-0 switchers you would be willing to sell? They are not for me but I know someone who is looking.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Back to the original subject of SIT engines. Flyernut, do you have any SIT Northerns or 0-8-0 switchers you would be willing to sell? They are not for me but I know someone who is looking.


A SIT Northern would be a treasure to have, they're very rare, and I don't have one...I only have 1 0-8-0 switcher, a 342AC, and I can't part with that... My buddy went to a train show here locally, and he passed on a 322 SIT for $45 bucks because it had a missing tender step.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, I know both are hard to find. Any 322 for $45 sounds like a bargain to me.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would think a SIT northern is very rare. I do alot of ebay searching and I do not remember coming
across one. I have seen a couple SIT switcher locomotives.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A SIT northern was numbered 332 and made only in 1946. Got that info from Gilbert Gallery.
I did not know northerns went back to 1946. I guess that would be a cool engine to own.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, the Gilbert Gallery has the dates of manufacture incomplete. A few 1946 SIT 332's were made. They are listed as 5+ rarity so less than 100 were made. 1947 SIT 332's were made with both DC and Universal motors. Unfortunately not very many were made so they are scarce, but there are more 1947's than 1946's. I had the opportunity to inspect and hold both a 1974 SIT 332 and a 1947 SIT 342. Both had DC motors. They were part of a very rare 4622 Complete Railroad System set. That set is pictured on pages 34 and 35 of Greenberg's Guide, Volume III. I can verify first hand the 1947 was made.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I was talking northerns not Hudsons.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, I was also talking about Northerns. I edited the above post to show 332. Something was amiss with my typing and checking last night.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I would like a 1946 Sit 332. Only because they are so rare. I do like rare items.
Before trains I collected rare die cast autos. Mainly 1/64. I have many that only 100 were made.
At one time I had one that only 4 were made. I got an offer for it I could not resist and I sold it.
750.00 for it. I paid 50.00 for it. The buyer had already bought 3 of the four and he wanted all
4 of the ones made. The car was a convention car. 125 of the convention cars were made.
All had white lettered tires. 4 were made with different brands of tires on front and rear. Like
Good Year and B F Goodrich. I spotted the different tires before I found out about the variances
and how many were made. I got it at a Chicago convention I attended. I bought 2 of the convention
cars. One had the correct tires front and rear and one had the mismatched tires. I sold the correct
version for 250.00. Rare is good.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I remember you posting about those cars. Rare is good when they go up in value while you own them. I do know that Bob Bubeck has a 1946 332 SIT in his collection. Based on what the 1947 332 SIT was valued at in the sale of the 4622 set I would guess the minimum price for an excellent condition 1946 would be $5,000.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Rare item and truly a collector piece.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

The first SIT I bought was from a Lionel guy who said he hated flyer and just wanted to be rid of it. Got it cheap.


----------

